# General > Book & Author Requests >  C.S. Lewis

## jesshamme

I wanna see some CS Lewis here!
Jesse

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

I doubt its old enough. He wrote most of his stuff during WWII

----------


## seeker

> I wanna see some CS Lewis here!
> Jesse


then put some here

----------


## subterranean

Isnt CS LEWIS a person who convert from atheism to christianism?

----------


## seeker

You mean Chritianity

I think so. It has been a while since I read his biographies, but I do know that he has written many books that are widely read amung Christians and the very popular Childrens literature series _Chronicles of Narnia_. His books in the _Screwtape Letters_ series atre also very popular, depicting the life of a demon who is trying to ruin a marriage and several peoples lives, amung other things.

He was also best friends with J.R.R. Tolkien, the author of the Lord Of the Rings series. From what I have read these two were like brothers and always had the other read their material before it was published.

----------


## Aramis

I agree with Jesse. The "Chronicles of Narnia" series was something I grew up with, and I still enjoy today, and I can't say that about many things. (I also liked the movies, and can't wait for the new one this December...)

----------


## djtru

If it's possible, with copyright laws, any books by C.S. Lewis would be great.

----------


## djtru

Yes, C.S. Lewis was a Christian convert from atheism. He was also friends with J.R.R. Tolkien.

----------


## querida

yes!
Some C.S. Lewis would be very nice.
I too can't wait for the new movie of "The lion , the witch, and the wardrobe" in december! Only a few months away!

----------


## okmit

He died on November 22,1963 within a few hours of John F. Kennedy and Aldous Huxley,with little notice of him or Huxley.

----------


## yellowfeverlime

Wrote the Narnia series out of order!

----------


## okmit

Called himself Jack because he didn't care for the name Clive.

----------


## Professor Asker

I just finished "The Chronicles of Narnia" yesterday. I'm impressed with C.S. Lewis' work. I agree that he was close with J.R. Tolken, you can tell they are similiar because they both find the need to describe something for the next 2 pages. What most people don't know is that C.S. Lewis wrote "The Chronicles of Narnia" as a symbol of the Bible. If you look carefully you will notice several key attributes that connect this popular series to the bible (end of the world, the crusifiction of jesus, false profits, etc..)
In the end, I liked their description of "Aslan's Land" compared to heaven.

----------


## okmit

I am a terrible at spelling and rarely mention an error, but due to the sensitivity...crusifiction is crucifixion.
As a child I too enjoyed his childrens books,but as an adult "Mere Christianity",and "The Abolition of Man"were the right books at the right time for me.

----------


## Professor Asker

"crusifiction," "crucifixion." I figured it was one or the other.
Anyways, there are several key elements that people can identify with in "The Chronicles of Narnia." For those of you who have never read it, if you can take 600 something pages, I say go for it.

----------


## Natalie

I've never read "The Chronicles of Narnia" but always meant to. Maybe I will now. I've heard nothing but praise for CS Lewis. Plus he's a bit of a legend really.

----------


## IrishCanadian

I love C. S. Lewis . . . he will go down in history with true literature. I grew up with Narnia too. right now I'm reading a lesser known work of his called The Four Loves. Its not so much a novel but a 130 page essay about the complex concept of love. Its a little dense but I like that challenge. Soon I will be reading Grief Observed, apparently this book of his has conforted many people in imes of emotional trauma. I have to read it for school --it looks interesting.

----------


## Professor Asker

C.S. Lewis applies his writing skills in a way that is most understandable to people. Plus it's what everyone wants. Courage, power, wisdom, strength, all that jazz. Even if it was written for children, it's a stroke of written genius.

----------


## okmit

> "crusifiction," "crucifixion." I figured it was one or the other.
> Anyways, there are several key elements that people can identify with in "The Chronicles of Narnia." For those of you who have never read it, if you can take 600 something pages, I say go for it.


I'm certain thats what you figured however one is FICTION and the other is not.

----------


## IrishCanadian

I came here to do a little research for a project (as usual) and I couldnt help but notice that thers NO C. S. LEWIS!
I mean, everyone loves Narnia... and he has written some crucial texts about life! The Four Loves provides us with a contemparary perspective on ancient ideals regaurding love; A Grief Observed... well if you havent read it you can tell from the title how important this book is to modern literature.
So, I don't know who gets us our Lit on this site, but please lets get some C. S. Lewis

----------


## Admin

copyrighted.

----------


## Logos

He died the same year President Kennedy was assasinated, and his works are still protected under copyright law.

----------

